# hello



## theEXxman (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello, I just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm currently studying Isshinryu Karate-do under Alvin Brown in the Tullahoma, Tennessee area.  I started training formally around '98  and I received my first dan under him.   Alvin Brown has been training under Master Allen Wheeler(Master Allen Wheeler died a couple of years ago) Alvin Brown through his training introduced me to Tai Chi, various Chi-Kung exercises associated through Tai-chi and Chi-Kung,  and Pa Kua as well as pressure point fighting.    Also Alvin Brown is affilated with the Okinawan Karate-do Union.   As for as pressure poing fighting we train in a very scientific way and realistic way.  I also realize it's nothing like Xena or Kiss of the Dragon and there are people out there who are called non-responders.  That the best way to use the science of acupunture as to fighting is more to focus on the kata and how it's used and to allow that to dictate where you body part will land on any particular pressure point.   Sometimes blunt trauma is the best way to go.  Also do to the way the body reacts in a fight(Body Alarm Reaction) that its very hard to be point specific anyway.    I'm am very far from being expert by any means and have just recently decided to focus and get centered and get back into training maybe even shooting for my second dan.   I recently had a very dear grandmother die in my family around March of this year and have let my training slip but am now in a better position(mentally) to get back in gear.   Feel Free to go to the OKU web site http://www.oku.com
and look around.   I have let my membership in the OKU slip but am going to remedy that soon as I said, but I am still current with Alvin Brown.   Also, feel free to check out Alvin Brown with anyone higher up in the OKU they should know who he is especially the dojo's in the Knoxville area(affliated through Master Wheeler).   I enjoy training in Isshinryu as it fits my body style and atheletic ability.    One of the main features of Isshinryu low kicks as well as short natural stances.   As well as the vertical fist which Isshinryu is well known for.   I am very open and honest about my training and would very much like to branch out into the Chinese arts as well as learn TCM and acupuncture being these are my long term training goals.  Thank you.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!!


----------



## theEXxman (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow.  Thank You very much didn't expect a reply so soon.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Drac (Dec 15, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## stickarts (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## morph4me (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 16, 2008)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## theEXxman (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks all.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT. While I practice Taekwon-Do and not karate I do have an interest in both Okinawan and Japanese versions of the art. I hope you can post some information regarding Isshin Ryu as it is a style I am not familiar with and seems very different from Shorin Ryu, Goju Ryu, Uechi Ryu, Shotokan, etc.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome, I hope that you enjoy your time here on MT


----------



## Kacey (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------

